# Found dog



## Katie1168

Hi Guys, do you know of any one who has lost their dog in the PR4 area.
He has been tied up outside Kirkham Morrisons for 
best part if the day. He is a real cutie a little cross I would say he is spaniel like, curly coat chocolate colour. He is very calm. Morrison's tried the local vets, RSPCA and the dog warden to see if they could assist but got no joy.
I agreed to look after him till the morning and I will take him to my vets to see if he has been chipped. Apart from that I have to wait till Monday for the dog warden to return to duty.


----------



## spannels

How kind of you to look after this little chap!  
Have you put him on Doglost? DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Good luck, I hope his owner is found soon.


----------



## Katie1168

Hi. The cute little man has now be returned to his owner. I hate Facebook with a passion. But on this occasion it was a fab way of finding his owner. I could bear to see him tied up. The heat today was too much for him let alone the stress.


----------



## spannels

That's great news!


----------



## gordeeto

That's good news, but did the owner say why was he left at the supermarket for so long?


----------



## Katie1168

Hi, the owner informs me that her kids had taken the dog to Morrison and forgot about him!!!!!! The lady was at work all day and only released the little mite was missing on her return. I did report the incident to the dog warden on the Monday (they work Mon-Fri) She informs me that she would by law have return the dog to his owner unless there were serious signs of mis-treatment or a history behind the dog. Talking to the RSPCA and the dog warden the laws in UK on animals IS FAR TOO RELAXED.


----------



## LeeManchester

aww lovely of you to take him in though! Glad he's back home. Lets hope he's not forgotten about again!


----------

